# SWC stuck at Napierville



## Nembird (May 20, 2019)

Medical emergency stopped theSWC just now at Napierville. For long enough to encourage people to get off and find other transport if they felt like it. Still waiting. Not too late yet. Only 3:15. 

Just wondering what happened if anyone had a clue. Hopefully nothing too serious.


----------

